# New android app for aquarium building calculations!



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

This is an application for android smartphones and tablets i created, in which you enter the desired dimensions of the aquarium you plan to build and the app instantly calculates the aquarium volume, weight (empty & full of water) and the total surface area of glass needed!
The most important feature of the app, is that it also calculates the glass thickness we need and the exact glass pieces' dimensions we have to use. (The calculations use safety factor 3.8, which is the most common setting)
I believe it is a really handy app for aquarium designing/building, but also for analysing an existing aquarium!

All calculations are available in both metric (cm, ltres, m², kg etc) and imperial (inches, gallons, ft², lbs etc) units!

















The app is completely free and you can find it here: http://slideme.org/application/aquabuilder!

Soon it will be available in Android Market/Google Play!

If you find the app usefull and you would like to be thankfull, click the ads at the small bar at the bottom of the app and please share it!


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey gadragon,

It is a very cool idea, I just have a few questions/issues. What formulas did you use to make the calculations? What is your background in mathematics and or engineering? The app site gives no details about who you are or why you are qualified to make such an app. I have not downloaded the app, so I have not been able to compare your results versus results I obtain elsewhere but I am just suggesting that you may want to include some information to let people know that the calculations your app gives are correct/can be trusted. It would be a major disaster to build a 200 gallon tank only to find out the app was wrong. That's a lot of water on my floor. Because of that possibility I personally would need more information about you and the app before I used it.

But do not mistake my critique, I think the app is a great idea and as long as it is accurate, a great tool and shortcut.


----------



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Potus!
Thank you for your post! The critique is the only way for one to get better and you are correct to be concerned. I should have been more analytical!
I am an computer engineering student, which more than qualifies me for mathematically understanding and using the particular formula. It is the formula described here: http://www.fnzas.org.nz/?p=1732 with a safety factor of 3.8. This is concidered more than safe according to the various sources i have come across!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Just downloaded it. For those of us who don't know fractions as decimals off-hand, it might be nice to have some way of using a fraction to set glass thickness. I tried to set my glass thickness to 5/16 but not knowing the decimal equivalent I was stuck as it would not take 5/16, the / would not register. 
as far as the app goes, downloaded quickly, nice clean install and minimal requirements, very nice.


----------



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> Just downloaded it. For those of us who don't know fractions as decimals off-hand, it might be nice to have some way of using a fraction to set glass thickness. I tried to set my glass thickness to 5/16 but not knowing the decimal equivalent I was stuck as it would not take 5/16, the / would not register.
> as far as the app goes, downloaded quickly, nice clean install and minimal requirements, very nice.


Thank you for your feedback! Nice suggestion, definatelly gonna be adde in version 2  !


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> Nice work. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

AquaBuilder finally available at GooglePlay/Android Market!
Check it out here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ggramm.aquabuilder&hl=en


----------

